# Edge, Bold, Mini Network issue



## carfig (Dec 29, 2009)

Here is my setup

Room 1 - Tivo Edge
Room 2 - Tivo Mini - Talking to Tivo Edge
Room 3 - Tivo Bolt

Here is my problem.....

When using the Tivo Mini or Edge, I am unable to get the recordings from my Tivo Bolt in the other room. I am going into the Devices option in the recording menu. 

I get an error that "Your Tivo Box is not connected to the network. So other Tivo Boxes cannot be displayed". But all other network functionality on those boxes work, streaming, service connections, etc. 

From the Tivo Bolt, I can see the Edge and watch the recordings on it, so it seems like it is only working on way. I did reboot after a service update yesterday. 

Thoughts?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

No authoritative answer, but it sounds like an account info hiccup as much as a network issue.

Perhaps try:
* Power-down the Mini.
* On each of the DVRs: run 2 sequential service connections, and reboot (by pulling power after successful completion of 2nd connection)
* plug Mini back in


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

carfig said:


> From the Tivo Bolt, I can see the Edge and watch the recordings on it, so it seems like it is only working on way. I did reboot after a service update yesterday.


Has this ever worked or is this a new issue? Have all of the TiVo's updated to the new version?

Scott


----------

